
LA doctor seeing success with hydroxychloroquine/Zinc to treat Covid-19 - ekianjo
https://abc7news.com/coronavirus-drug-covid-19-malaria-hydroxychloroquine/6079864/
======
someonehere
News outlets were saying this won’t work. Is it because big pharma is trying
to keep this doubting so they can push a cure all drug? Let’s wait and see...

